# Newly created website, cannot open .asp connected to Access database



## btrfly0915 (Apr 5, 2010)

I Created website on local computer with Dreamweaver CS4, created .asp's that connect to an Access database stored in same root folder as web pages, linked to the database by inserting dynamic data and creating a conn string under database panel. I uploaded the pages to our web server and now I cannot open .asp's but can open html. I need to know why this failed.......The following error is what I get when I type in the web browser: 

Server object error 'ASP 0177 : 8007007f' 

Server.CreateObject Failed 

/branch10.asp, line 15 

8007007f


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

Is it a linux or Windows Server?

Need that info to start with.


----------



## btrfly0915 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sry! It's a windows server 2003... And .asp is allowed in IIS web server extensions!


----------

